# Cpt 33208



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Nov 4, 2010)

Our office is noticing that Medicare is denying CPT 33208. After reading some of the NCD info we think that by making sure we are billing the symptoms with the primary diagnose this may help. I was hoping that if anyone else has seen this or come up with any ideas as to how to code and bill this pacer code properly? Thanks! Gail Davis, CPC


----------



## skrautkramer (Nov 10, 2010)

We have been running into this lately too. The NCD guidelines for 33208 and 33249 have been met, but we are still getting denials. Now that I see your post and a few others I'm am thinking that there might be an issue on Medicare's end maybe. The denials that we have gotten were for the month of September and on... We have someone looking into to it. I suggest you do the same. Something just doesn't seem right.


----------

